# Choosing a cnc machine & supporting company with good customer service



## popeyekris

Does anyone have any suggestions on the cnc machine i should be looking at to get started in the cnc world of woodworking? And affordability would be nice too, but a company with excellent customer service is a must.

Thank you.


----------



## JAAune

Sounds like a ShopBot. They're one of the lower priced companies that maintain an excellent reputation. Most of the American companies offer good support. I've heard good things from people that use Camaster and Shop Sabre too but they'll cost more.


----------



## Ger21

If you want to build a kit, CNC Router parts also has good support.


----------



## popeyekris

Thanks, i really don't want to have to build anything mechanical, i'm not mechanically inclined…lol. Will have to check out shopbot, thanks for the responses.


----------



## Steveoom

I looked at both of those sites and they are both out of my price range

Any opinions on the cnc piranha fx?


----------



## Ger21

> Any opinions on the cnc piranha fx?


Entry level , very lightweight hobby machine.

High quality CNC machines are not cheap.


----------



## Racer2007

> Any opinions on the cnc piranha fx?
> 
> Entry level , very lightweight hobby machine.
> 
> High quality CNC machines are not cheap.
> 
> - Ger21


+1 on this . The piranha will only do very small stuff and has a very small under powered motor where the Shop Bot has much more power and is a much more solid machine. Depending on what you want to make they have 3 different size machines from desktop to a full 4' X 8' table it can also do X - Y and Z axis where a lot of the smaller ones only go X and Y. I haven't used it myself but I have seen a lot of very nice work come of of the Shop Bots at the local Tech Shop.

Shop Bot Desktop 24" x 18" x 3.5" $4995 uses full size router or VFD spindle
CNC Piranha Fx 12" X 13 " 3" $1599 uses Palm Router


----------



## popeyekris

Again, thanks for the continued responses. i've checked out some and I think I'm leaning more twds the CAMASTER Stinger I, since it has the attached lathe.


----------



## Ger21

> I think I m leaning more twds the CAMASTER Stinger I, since it has the attached lathe.
> 
> - popeyekris


Expect that 4th axis (lathe) to probably add $1500 or more to the price.


----------



## copcarcollector

Camaster. Good company support as well as a great forum with a ton of help from other users:

http://www.camheads.org/

Right now there is a new, but unused Stinger 1 in the For Sale section. Its not a screaming deal but might be worth a look…

Good luck!


----------



## Racer2007

> I think I m leaning more twds the CAMASTER Stinger I, since it has the attached lathe.
> 
> - popeyekris
> 
> Expect that 4th axis (lathe) to probably add $1500 or more to the price.
> 
> - Ger21


Yea , The Lathe attachment point is there by default but the Lathe it's self is Extra $.


----------



## Steveoom

I'm picking up what you are throwing down but I want to get into routing before spending 5 grand. Do you all recommend a cheaper one? What about the sh


----------



## Steveoom

Shark


----------



## FreedomMachineTool

Freedom Machine Tool is supported by a much larger company. We have a dedicated support staff that handles installs, training, as well as technical support should you have any questions. www.freedomcnc.com

Wish you the best


----------



## ArtMann

I have owned a Camaster Stinger 1 for two and a half years and have used it heavily. It provides excellent precision and rigidity and the WinCNC control software is easy to use. It weighs about 350 pounds when most of the other machines weigh less than 200 pounds. I have not had any problem with it so I don't know too much about customer service but their message board is monitored by their engineers and a bunch of really smart and experienced users. I have gotten a free education I couldn't even buy elsewhere just from hanging out there.

My machine is not strictly hobby and my only regret is I didn't buy a large and powerful enough machine.


----------



## Neilswoodcraft

My work uses 3 Laguna cnc machines. We have a 4'x4' swift cnc table, smart shop MT with a 5×12 table, and another smart shop machine set up with a 4th axsis turner. Those are all great machines for the shop.

We also have a piranha fx with a laser engraver atachment. It works but as we have all agrreded in the shop that it's not ideal for are work. It's a cool little hobby machine but not for any bussniess.


----------



## Plumb

Whatever you do, stay away from Boss CNC routers made in Texas
Here is my story…
Boss CNC Info


----------



## wuddoc

The question I have is customer service for what? We have both a CNC router and a CNC laser. Our frustration has been in learning the software after we got over the license fee costs since we use two laptops and two table top PC's. Being in a rural area our learning curve has been long and slow.

Do the CNC manufactures have a class online or at their office and what is the cost?
Is there a forum for the software and the CNC that is free to use?

Like real estate their three most important things are location, location, location. With CNC your three are investigate educate, investigate educate, investigate educate. You have a great resource here with the lumberjocks.


----------

